# Shen Shou 2x2?



## JeffDelucia (Jul 7, 2010)

How does the Shen-Shou 2x2 compare to the lanlan and ghosthand 2x2 cubes? Has anybody tried it? All I could find was somebody named Tim likes theirs...


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I've read that Ghost Hand 2x2s are repackaged ShenShous.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 7, 2010)

SS > LL= opinion 
SS= GH=fact


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 7, 2010)

SS=GH
I tried cameron's. It's pretty smooth. I think I like it more than my LL, since my LL feels fast but there something that's slightly slowing it down.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 7, 2010)

Where are you guys getting the information that the Shen Shou is a Ghost Hand? I used this guy's 2x2 for a few minutes at BOL2010, it was a ghost hand, and man it felt great. I've noticed though that lightake didn't have any GS 2x2's (GS being their brand code for Ghost Hand). Now that I wrote this post, I checked for Shen Shou on Lightake and I'm unable to find anything of that product name :/

If it is true that shenshou 2x2 = ghost hand then could I get a link?

PS: I thought it was Sheng Shou, not Shen, but I'm just curious so I get the name correct.

Edit: A search on Lightake.com will let you find the ShengShou 2x2's 

White and Black.


----------



## Chrish (Jul 7, 2010)

There is a Shenshou 3x3x3, it is the Ghost Hand brand as well. So it would be safe to assume that they're the same.

You can find this cube in Bigbee's store, I haven't looked anywhere else to know where he may have gotten them.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 7, 2010)

Tim as in ZB_FTW! ?
Yea ive tried his. It's really good. Compared to a Lanlan its a lot ''Harder'' feel...
Though I'd prefer the lanlan more..


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 7, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> Tim as in ZB_FTW! ?
> Yea ive tried his. It's really good. Compared to a Lanlan its a lot ''Harder'' feel...
> Though I'd prefer the lanlan more..



He means TimMc probably.

TimMc's SS is absolutely crazy. Feels very stable (as in it wouldn't pop even forced) but still cuts corners well, and is fast enough, plus it doesn't lock. It is an incredible 2x2 
I've had 2, and one is now amazing (traded ) and the other is still very good. The SS is the best 2x2 imo.


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 7, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> AnthonyH said:
> 
> 
> > Tim as in ZB_FTW! ?
> ...



Mine has all those traits but it is slow at turning...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm still curious where you guys found out Sheng Shou is the same brand as Ghost Hand. I think the logo on the boxes look similar but I haven't found clear enough pictures to be sure of that. 

Looks like I'll be trying a Sheng Shou 2x2 though, from the comments that have been made.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jul 7, 2010)

Would this help?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jul 7, 2010)

TemurAmir I completely forgot about that thread but after reading it again, I remember reading it when he posted it, so thanks! I'm still curious where Daniel got his information, though.


----------

